# How to disassemble these connectors?



## snoman701 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm sort of at a standstill on these connectors. I have access to a large quantity.

They are not run of the mill amphenol. These are removed from civilian grade jet aircraft. 

The pins should pop out the back, but I don't know what the tool looks like...and given that they are french, I'd rather not even try. Usually it's a piece of tubing with a sliding pin on the inside.

If these were amphenol, I'd want to save the case, as it's usually valuable for resale. Given that they are not, the used resale rate just isn't worthwhile. So in this case, I just want the gold plated copper. 

Pins are small, approximately .03-.04" in diameter, and given that they are actually from aircraft, I'd expect a reasonably thick plating. 

In one post, GSP mentions a V shaped hydraulic shear that he used to process them. I am considering parting in the lathe, but I'll have to open a couple to see where the part needs to occur.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 14, 2017)

Here's the picture.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 14, 2017)

I had some that looked like those... I just incinerated them and the hard inside piece of plastic/resin (whatever it is) popped out easily from the shell. Then I rinsed them off in water, then threw them in AR.

It was a pain... As it was alot of work for a little gold... But, it worked... And i think it would still be less effort than cutting them all to bits.

Try it out on one, if it works -great!, if not...then you may want to try the lathe or sheer way.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 14, 2017)

It would be easier, but i'm not comfortable incinerating. The wire is teflon coated, and anything for aircraft is going to be loaded with fire retardents.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 14, 2017)

Short of shredding and eddy current separation, incineration is the best option. 

But I have a five year old and am already concerned for the world I'm leaving her. The ash is going to come down if it's not scrubbed. I have an organic garden. Sort of defeats the purpose. It's a complete contradiction, to play with acids in the garage, then have an organic garden and be concerned about environmental impact...but I accept it. 

I am drawn to recycling, of just about everything...in almost a compulsive manor....but completely backwards about other things. 

What I'm saying, is I'm not judging, it's just not for me.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 14, 2017)

I've thought about just running a mandrel through them, and pressing the whole pin containing plastic plug right on through to the other side, but have to evaluate how many different sizes I have.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 14, 2017)

Would pyrolization tickle your fancy a bit more? 

Minor difference between that and incineration, but the fumes are negligible at best in a good pyro set up.

And, you worry about these little things, but do you test your house water for lead and other contaminants? Or the air quality from all the cars driving by? Or the myriad of other contamination sources we are around everyday?
Compared to some of the big industrial producers, what our waste products are is not even a drop in the bucket..

Not trying to be rude or crude about it, but... We are small fish


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 14, 2017)

I know what's in my water. I also know that i don't have an encapsulated crawlspace, and the radon exposure makes me shudder. I won't be able to do something about that until this summer. Can't avoid the car exhaust. 

So it's all about avoidable hazards.

I totally get your point though...and I know it's a contradiction. 

I love pyrolization, but have to do a lot more reading on how to capture the elemental hazards like bromine and flourine. But yes, it is a major step up. 

Even smelting...I *want* to smelt...bad. I want a small foundry...BAD. I just have to do a lot more research on it.

Like I said, I'm a contradiction  My motivation is that somehow, something that I do, will make a net positive global impact.

Edited to add:

The whole girl ocean starfish story is sort of the point...my impact may be small, but if enough of us made a conscious effort, it would make a huge difference. And frankly, I think A LOT (if not a large majority) of the people on this forum are of the same mindset. 

Even incineration for most, it will end with a net positive environmental effect. Lets say I were to burn that connector and recover the gold. The emissions, compared to the enviornmental impact to capture the same amount of native gold still in the ground, is probably still more environmentally sound. 

It's literally a "not in my back yard" type of thing.

Edited for language, my apologies


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 14, 2017)

I understand completely. And i too, am a bit the same.

I just wanted to put it out there, that there is another way to skin that cat. And that theres bad stuff everywhere. So trying to control every aspect is only going to drive you insane.

I dont remember what material the outer housing was on mine, but it looked different... You may even consider just throwing them in the stockpot and just collecting the gold much much later.

I would say cyanide is another option, but, I don't know how well it works with gold brazing, which mine had holding the pins in place.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 14, 2017)

So it's an aluminum shell. I am drawn to connectors for some reason...probably because I never have the one I want when I need it for electronic purposes. So I have a huge assortment. 

Generally there's a rubber gasket, then a hard plastic sheet, then possibly another hard plastic sheet and then another gasket. But on some, it's different. I'll try to get a vise on my workbench today so I can cut one in half.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 14, 2017)

Bad news...getting through the thick candy (aluminum) shell is just the first step.

These are a little higher quality than I'm used to. Four place crimp. Then there is a little copper plated ring that locks the pin in place. I am used to these being able to compressed from the rear, for pin removal. In this case, it pushes in to place, and is then permanently installed. 

These will have to be crushed or shredded, then sorted. I think that if I simply crush them in a couple different directions, the aluminum will yield, and all of the plastic will be broken up in to nice little pieces. 

The wire is 24 ga stranded silver plated. Re really pretty when stripped. I have an assay going to see what % silver it returns. Need to get enough pins to run an assay to see what they return in gold. 

I'm paying $.30/lb for the connectors, but since the aluminum shell will scrap back out at about the same, I'm not exactly losing much more than labor.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 14, 2017)

So thats what they look like cut up.. :mrgreen: 

Well, i suppose you could just try to strip the shell and then throw the innards in acid. The center pieces held up to AR well, so it should be fine. Or maybe try to leave them out in the cold and beat them to death with a hammer. :twisted:


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 14, 2017)

Connectors like this gets a couple of whacks with a 1 kilo hammer, the aluminium is really hard and breaks easily, then it's just to pick through the pieces.

Works just as well on brass housed connectors too.

Göran


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yep...I don't have a solid anvil here yet, need to run to the shop and grab some heavy steel to pound on. But for now I've just been slitting with sawzall then squeezing in vise. 

Thanks!


----------



## aga (Jan 14, 2017)

ISTR that soldering these up was part of my first ever job, some 34 years ago.

Pretty sure that the metal shell parts are glued, but can be unscrewed with a bit of heat from a blowtorch, so just the inner plastic & pins are left.

Hope this helps.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 14, 2017)

aga said:


> ISTR that soldering these up was part of my first ever job, some 34 years ago.
> 
> Pretty sure that the metal shell parts are glued, but can be unscrewed with a bit of heat from a blowtorch, so just the inner plastic & pins are left.
> 
> Hope this helps.



That's a job that you shouldn't forget any time soon! 

I've always found that soldering connectors is enjoyable, but also something that you can only do for a little while otherwise your eyes start to go buggy. It's always nice, because you go from a scrambled up set of wires, to something that is nice and clean and organized!


----------



## Impster (Jan 14, 2017)

You need the amphenol pin extractor look it up on google.
I have one I use for work, they work great.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 14, 2017)

I have an assortment of pin removal tools, these are not amphenol. 

The geometry of the spring pin doesn't lend itself to being easily removable.


----------



## ettran (Jan 21, 2017)

hi, do you have a bench vice ,that is the tool to use ,ed.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 21, 2017)

ettran said:


> hi, do you have a bench vice ,that is the tool to use ,ed.



Agreed. Vice and a punch and hammer.


----------



## Smack (Jan 22, 2017)

Amphenol connectors, they make special tools you can buy to take them apart as an option as well. I saw a kit of all types on ebay once.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 22, 2017)

Smack said:


> Amphenol connectors, they make special tools you can buy to take them apart as an option as well. I saw a kit of all types on ebay once.



I have a couple of different kits as I replace a lot of connectors, or repair wires...but these ones are goofy. They aren't amphenol. 

Normally I like to remove pins, because the shells retain resale value. In this case, they are just scrap because they are french. No market over here. 

But thanks for the reply!


----------

